# ?



## tonesman (Aug 4, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone could shed some light on veterans status for me. I looked on the MA site and it says 90 days, I have also heard that it is 180 days. Does anyone who recently obtained it know which it is? Also do the days have to be consecutive or is that altogether. I know that most tours last at least 6 months which would get the 180, but in doing some research I have seen that some can be anywhere from 30 to 54 days. Also since this is on the civil service thread, has anyone heard if there will be a test in 2011? Thank you in advance.


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

Civil Service - Veterans' Services

General rule of thumb: 30-90 days of active duty. Its some where in the link I provided. Full time (regular armed forces) or deployed guard/reserve. Training does not count (IET, NCO schools and the like)

As for a test...im holding out for the second coming to happen first. :skull:


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

90 Days Active Duty. Not for training


----------



## tonesman (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you for your replies.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Your welcome.


----------

